# 1999 Nissan Altima GXE rear brake swap out



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok guys, atleast one you you have thought of doing this, I have a 1999 Nissan Altima GXE. Im planning on turboing it soon, before i do that Im definately gonna upgrade the brakes. the Front brakes are disc ovcorse, the rear are Drum...well anyone knows that for sperited driving rear drums are an enimy for heat...and i cant have that when my KA24de is pushing over 280 hp to the wheels. and the controll factor...the car needs to handle the monster. Ive looked all over the stinking internet looking for a "Drum-To-Disc" conversion without any success. Now I know the 1999 SE model has rear disc brakes...so I should be able to find the right parts so i can swap out the rear drum brakes to disc...I just simply dont know where to look, or what to buy exactly...obviously i cant buy a kit. 

So what do I do? Any help at all in the right direction would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## alti98 (Mar 27, 2007)

HI , where do leave because i have all item for this swap , and i want to sold this .... give me your email and i send to you a picture ... all is brand new

Thanks


----------



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

gizmo_geek at Yahoo.com

Alright thats perfect...Id love to see what you have^^ thanks btw.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

If I were you I would just keep the drums, and replace the pads every 30-40k. If you have vibration in your drum brakes, its probably because of old shoes or brake dust collected in it. I always thought drum brakes ran cool because of its surface area.


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

<--- looking for a converion kit too.


----------



## aznenigma (Mar 9, 2007)

i was thinking about that too, just thought it'd be too much of a hassle....that and finding a 99 at the junk yard i could pull the parts from


----------

